# Betekent markant  positief of negatief.



## zhaugust

Ik las deze titel : John Bercow, de markante voorzitter van het Britse Lagerhuis, gaat met pensioen.

 Als wij Marant gebruiken om mensen te beschrijven, it dat lof of  ironie, of gewoon neutral?

Hartelijk bedankt.


----------



## Terwexel

Hallo,

'Markant' zie ik op Van Dale online omschreven als 'opvallend'. Er zullen nog meer synoniemen voor zijn. Het is zeker niet negatief of ironisch. Neutraal denk ik. Misschien ook wel een compliment. Bercow heeft deze formele functie op eigenzinnige wijze vervuld en hij zal daarom niet snel vergeten worden.


----------



## Peterdg

Andere, min of meer synoniemen voor "markant" zijn: "opmerkelijk" of "merkwaardig".

Het houdt inderdaad geen waardeoordeel in en is dus, op dat gebied, neutraal.


----------



## eno2

Terwexel said:


> Hallo,
> 
> 'Markant' zie ik op Van Dale online omschreven als 'opvallend'.



Dat is niet zozeer een omschrijving als wel een direct synoniem, net zoals 'opmerkelijk' , dat ik nog beter acht, hier.
Opmerkelijk lijkt me positief. Opvallend eerder neutraal. 

In het oog springend (vallend, lopend). 
Aandachttrekkend.


----------



## Terwexel

Dat is waar.  Misschien begrijp ik synonymie verkeerd. De synoniemen kunnen m.i.  'markant' in de zin niet echt vervangen, wat me altijd het criterium voor synonymie heeft geleken. Volgens mij omdat ze minder makkelijk personen omschrijven. De opvallende / opmerkelijke voorzitter van het Britse Lagerhuis?


----------



## eno2

Volgens de VD gratis online definitie van synoniem

woord met (_bijna_) dezelfde betekenis: gelukwensen is een synoniem van feliciteren

lijken me het wel synoniemen, markant en opmerkelijk  in deze context. Ik had het eigenlijk niet eens zo algemeen bedoeld.

Synoniemen die volledig hetzelfde betekenen, zijn minder frequent.

Btw mijn zoekresultaten (3) voor 'markant' gaven alle 'een opmerkelijk persoon' als voorbeeld


----------



## ThomasK

Enige probleem is vaak, of bijna altijd: het zijn ogenschijnlijk perfecte synoniemen, maar in het gebruik blijkt er toch een verschil...

Het kan ook individueel verschillen. Ik gebruik "markant" zelden bijvoorbeeld, vooral in bepaalde combinaties. "Een markante persoonlijkheid" eerder wel, maar "een markante voorzitter"? Nee, hoor, niet voor mij. 

"Merkwaardig" is voor mij al niet gewoon opvallend, maar bijna opzienbarend (in NL geldt dat niet; in Van Dale lijk ik alleen "vreemd" te vinden), dus helemaal niet hetzelfde als "markant". Dat kan ik niet door 'opmerkelijk" vervangen. Dat is voor mij dan eerder gewoon "opvallend"...

Tot slot: mij lijkt dat we "markant" vooral attributief, als adjectief bij een substantief, gebruiken. Dat geldt niet voor de andere, lijkt mij...


----------

